# 5.1 in stereo?



## BigC (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a channel (live tv through HD Homerun) that shows it's 5.1 but is only playing in stereo through my TS4K. When I play the same channel through my Nvidia Shield TV is plays in 5.1

Is there a setting in the TS4K that needs to be adjusted?

Thanks.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

Try using Kodi as an external player. I don't use homerun, but I do use streaming apps that require the use of an external player, like VLC and MxPro.. Kodi, as a media player (what it's actually designed for) is very good at it and is supposed to handle surround-sound despite the source 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

